# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  433UAH Port flapping

## Teo

Χαίρεται!

Αντιμετωπίζω ένα περίεργο πρόβλημα με το εν λόγω router.
Σε τυχαίο χρόνο χάνει η eth1, η οποία είναι και η κύρια τοπολογία του δικτύου μου, την συνδεσιμότητα της. Πρέπει να κάνω disable & enable την θύρα για να ξαναπαίξει ή να κάνω reboot.
Το περίεργο είναι ότι στα logs δεν αναγράφεται τίποτα, σαν να μην συμβαίνει.
Δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα στην τοπολογία του δικτυου, η eth1 παίρνει ρεύμα από ένα POE και συνδέεται στο router με καλώδιο 10 μέτρων, που δίνει Internet και WiFi στο σπίτι.

Τι έχω δοκιμάσει:
Κυρίως αυτά που διάβασα στο internet.


αλλαγή καλωδίουαλλαγή OS (current, bugfix, 3-4 εκδόσεις)οπτική επιθεώρηση του ρουτερ μήπως έχει σκάσει κανένας πυκνωτής αλλά δεν φαίνεται κάτι τέτοιο

Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να αλλάξω POE μιας και δεν έχω άλλο αλλά το υπάρχον δουλεύει 1 χρόνο χωρίς προβλήματα.

Έχετε καμία ιδέα τι μπορώ να κοιτάξω;

----------


## geolos

Καλημέρα
Ισως μα οφείλεται στην τροφοδοσία... Δοκίμασε να βάλεις ενα αλλο φορτιστή και ιδανικά το PoE που δεν εχεις δοκιμάσει 
Εγω ειχα μια συσκευή PSTN->VoIP που παρουσίαζε το προβλημα που περιγράφεις και με αλλαγη φορτιστή έπαιξε μια χαρα  :: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## mikemtb

Αν δεν χρησιμοποιείς τις άλλες ethernet,θα μπορούσες να βάλεις τροφοδοσία στο jack και ethernet σε μια από τις δύο άλλες πόρτες 

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## Teo

Δυστυχώς και με καινούργιο POE επαναλαμβάνεται το πρόβλημα.
Χρησιμοποιώ όλες τις Ethernet.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση πυκνωτής πάνω στο routerboard να υπολειτουργεί;

----------


## Teo

Διαπίστωσα πως το Ethernet Connector του ηλεκτρολογικού κουτιού έχει σκουριάσει και δεν κάνει το καλώδιο σωστή επαφή.
Με λίγο τρίψιμο στα pins του Connector κάνει καλή επαφή και δεν έχω διακοπή της eth1 του router.
Θα το παρακολουθήσω για λίγο διάστημα μέχρι να επιβεβαιώσω πως είναι αυτό και μετά θα το αντικαταστήσω.

----------

